# My TOC Wolff!



## Pondo (Aug 26, 2021)

Earlier this week an exiting package arrived at my girlfriend’s house.




I bought this Wolff as a project from @Barnegatbicycles a while ago. He really packed it up well.











Everything went together pretty easy. A pair of pedals borrowed from my Shelby and we had a rider.




It rides great and is surprisingly comfy with these bars and the vintage Brooks saddle. Nothing wrong with this bike whatsoever so of course it’s time for mods!




I bought the cool mustache bars from @New Mexico Brant ; the saddle is a vintage French Nortex. I really like this look.  It’s a bit similar to this super cool ‘02 Wasp owned by @rusty_apache



I’d love to have a TOC saddle like that one but it will have to wait a while.
My bike has 700c wheels and a nicely modded yellow band 2 speed kickback hub.


 





The inch pitch gear was grafted on by @Barnegatbicycles who also straightened the forks, preassembled the bike and got everything working great. I’m very appreciative of all the effort and I really love the bike. It’s currently my fave!


----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 27, 2021)

Wolff-American?? ( or just Wolff? )


----------



## rustyjones (Aug 27, 2021)

Close up of the badge please?


----------



## Pondo (Aug 27, 2021)

Unfortunately I don't have a badge for this one.  If anyone has one they would be willing to part with please let me know.  I don't have a lot of info on this bike.  From the web research I've done I'm pretty sure it's a Wolff-American.  It doesn't have the distinctive Wolff-American rear dropouts that would place it in the 1890s so I'm guessing it's a little newer than that.  Maybe someone here has some better knowledge about these?  Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 27, 2021)

I don't think that's a Wolff-American.


----------



## Pondo (Aug 27, 2021)

corbettclassics said:


> I don't think that's a Wolff-American.



Interesting. If it's true identity comes to light I'll have to change the name of the thread.   😃


----------



## Pondo (Aug 27, 2021)

There's a wildfire nearby and I didn't have much time to mess with it yesterday.  I had to get my generator going as the power was out.  So I've got some more detail pics to post up including the bottom bracket number which is 62588 though the last digit may be a 3.


----------



## Pondo (Aug 27, 2021)

The frame is black with blue darts and gold pins. The down tube is mostly blue with darts top and bottom. Forks are black and the crown used to be blue.


----------



## Pondo (Aug 27, 2021)

Head badge had vertical mounting holes.


----------



## Pondo (Aug 27, 2021)

Dropouts


----------



## Pondo (Aug 27, 2021)

Quill seatpost


----------



## Pondo (Aug 27, 2021)

Neat saddle. Does anyone have any knowledge of these?


----------



## Pondo (Aug 27, 2021)

Better bottom bracket pic.


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 27, 2021)

This bicycle does not share any characteristics of a Wolff American from any year. The crank style, fork, and dropouts are "close" to the ones used after the Bretz buyout but not exact. The quill style seat stay junction is also different from Wolff bicycles and head badge holes would have been horizontal. Im not saying its not a Wolff but... Still a beautiful bike and looks to be a great rider.


----------



## Pondo (Aug 27, 2021)

pedal4416 said:


> This bicycle does not share any characteristics of a Wolff American from any year. The crank style, fork, and dropouts are "close" to the ones used after the Bretz buyout but not exact. The quill style seat stay junction is also different from Wolff bicycles and head badge holes would have been horizontal. Im not saying its not a Wolff but... Still a beautiful bike and looks to be a great rider.



Thank you for the input, that's real good info.  It is a great rider and that's what I wanted, a cool antique that I can actually take out and enjoy that doesn't break the bank; at least not yet.  Future plans call for a TOC saddle, TOC pedals and 700c wood rims.  For now though I love the way it's set up and the way it looks.  I'm not used to riding with low bars but I love the way these mustache bars look on it.  And the 2 speed gear reduction really helps with the hills around here.  I'd love to find out what it actually is if possible so I can look for a head badge.  Unfortunately I don't see any shadowing from the original.  Any input is appreciated!


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 27, 2021)

I think it looks great and is perfect for what you want to do with it, RIDE IT!! I have a ton of spare time and I am always researching. If I see anything related to this bike Ill link you to it.


----------



## Pondo (Aug 27, 2021)

pedal4416 said:


> I think it looks great and is perfect for what you want to do with it, RIDE IT!! I have a ton of spare time and I am always researching. If I see anything related to this bike Ill link you to it.



That would be awesome, thank you!! 😎


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 27, 2021)

Great looking bike!  Congratulations, looks like a fun one to ride.


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Aug 29, 2021)

corbettclassics said:


> Wolff-American?? ( or just Wolff? )




Only other things I've seen with similar cranks. 









						c. 1898 Wolff American Male-Male Tandem | Copake Auction Inc.
					

c. 1898 Wolff American Male-Male Tandem for auction. c. 1898 Wolff American male-male tandem project. Retains wooden handlebars, crank sets, appears to be orig. wheels. Needs saddle, pedals, chains, steering accesories etc.




					copakeauction.hibid.com
				












						Early 1900's Wolff American Tandem Bicycle | Sell - Trade: Complete Bicycles
					

Please PM direct with all replies thanks.  The bike belongs to the owner of a local bike shop here in Central NJ. He knows the bike has newer parts added and some old repairs to crank arms. He is selling the bike as a whole not parts and asking $800. obo Please PM me and I will send you his...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Pondo (Aug 30, 2021)

I really like that first tandem!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 30, 2021)

Pondo said:


> I really like that first tandem!



Prices have really changed since then!  I would love to buy that for $500.


----------



## gkeep (Aug 31, 2021)

Great looking rider! Looks like some gentle cleaning will really bring out the patina/paint. It's a long shot but maybe the paint scheme with those blue darts will turn up on another bike and point to the maker or badge.

Enjoy your ride and hopefully all the fires and smoke will soon be done for the year. Spent the week of the 16th up in Twain Harte with old friends and only had half of a day with blue skies. We have a number of friends impacted by the Caldor Fire and the Washington Fire, stay safe up there.


----------



## Velo-dream (Aug 31, 2021)

look here:









						antique bicycle -WOLFF-AMERICAN High Art Cycles 1896 catalogue- prewar-TOC-1900 | eBay
					

antique bicycle -WOLFF-AMERICAN High Art Cycles 1896 catalogue- prewar-TOC-1900 | Collectibles, Transportation, Bicycles | eBay!



					www.benl.ebay.be


----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 31, 2021)

Velo-dream said:


> look here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pondo (Aug 31, 2021)

gkeep said:


> Great looking rider! Looks like some gentle cleaning will really bring out the patina/paint. It's a long shot but maybe the paint scheme with those blue darts will turn up on another bike and point to the maker or badge.
> 
> Enjoy your ride and hopefully all the fires and smoke will soon be done for the year. Spent the week of the 16th up in Twain Harte with old friends and only had half of a day with blue skies. We have a number of friends impacted by the Caldor Fire and the Washington Fire, stay safe up there.



Yeah, the air quality has been bad here for a while. The last couple of days have been better. I hope this fire season winds down soon.


----------



## Pondo (Aug 31, 2021)

Velo-dream said:


> look here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the heads up. I’ve seen some literature like that online. They did make some cool stuff.


----------



## Pondo (Aug 31, 2021)

corbettclassics said:


> View attachment 1470528



Thanks for posting that. Those are pretty distinctive dropouts. Mine doesn’t have those which is what made me wonder if it was a later model.


----------

